#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  >  傑克‧倫敦<白牙>   (警告:文長且內有劇情,請慎入

## 狼の寂

書名:White Fang 白牙

作者:傑克‧倫敦

性質:冒險類小說



故事背景:
白牙這本書的背景是19世紀末的加拿大育空的克朗代克地區淘金熱，講述了一隻野生狼狗的馴化歷程。

故事劇情概要:
     故事是從一個覆蓋滿冰雪的地方開始的
兩個旅人帶著友人的屍體和一群雪橇犬，在他們的旅程中被一群餓了數天的狼襲擊
其中有一條母狼最為的狡猾、厲害，牠混入狗群裡面討食物吃，甚至還將多數的狗給騙走
最後，所有的狗與同行的其中一人、比爾皆被狼群所吃掉
剩下的一人則被他人所救、免於一死。

這頭母狼的名字叫Kiche(吉喜/茜西)，是一頭擁有一半狗血統的混血狼，
同時也是本書的主角、白牙的母親

白牙是由擁有半狗血統的母狼Kiche(吉喜/茜西)和公狼獨眼所生
白牙擁有 3/4狼的血統，是一隻混血狼

白牙在小時候即有了自己冒險的經驗，牠經歷了許多的事情、增廣了許多的知識、見聞，並也多次的從危險中死裡逃生。

在一次與母親外出覓食的過程中，牠們正好遇上了Kiche(吉喜/茜西)以前順從過的主人、印第安部落的老大Grey Beaver(灰海狸)。

在Grey Beaver(灰海狸)認出了母狼Kiche(吉喜/茜西)之後便將牠們給帶回部落去。

白牙牠第一次遇見了所謂的人類，而人類帶給牠的第一個印象竟然是可怕的拳頭!!
由於牠起初不願被繩子束縛住，因此死命的掙扎並企圖以咬來反抗，但隨之而來的竟然是Grey Beaver(灰海狸)那巨大且扎實的拳頭。
從此，牠體會到了人類的手是可怕的東西，一種會帶給牠巨大傷害的東西。

在被帶回部落後，Kiche(吉喜/茜西)被繩子繫在一個竿子上無法離開繩子的可移動範圍，
而白牙則是在部落裡遇見了人類所飼養的狗群，並被常常被牠們集體的攻擊、欺負。

白牙起初並不適應被人類所眷養的生活，常常企圖跑回森林，但下場通常都是遭受到一陣毒打，再加上不斷的被狗群所欺壓，而牠的母親也愛莫能助，這些因素使得牠的內心漸漸的變的灰暗。

隨著日子的過去白牙一天天的長大，也一天比一天更聰明、狡猾。

在一次被狗群給追咬的時候，白牙設下了圈套將狗群之中的頭頭Lip-lip(里普-利普)給騙到了Kiche(吉喜/茜西)的可攻擊範圍內，而Lip-lip(里普-利普)[/U]也因此得到了慘痛的教訓、身受重傷，從此變得更為提防白牙。

終於在一天，白牙的母親Kiche(吉喜/茜西)即將被送走，而內心十分驚恐的白牙當然不願意離開她的身邊
因此牠追了過去，企圖游泳游到Kiche(吉喜/茜西)所在的船上，但在牠的主人Grey Beaver(灰海狸)看到之後便為之大怒，他立即飛奔到一艘船上並即刻追了過去，
想當然爾，游泳肯定不比划船快
Grey Beaver(灰海狸)立刻就追到了白牙並將牠單手拖起、拉進船邊並開始一陣毒打，白牙在情急之下企圖對準Grey Beaver(灰海狸)並咬下去，但是不幸的是被避開了

Grey Beaver(灰海狸)在避開之後更是生氣，出拳的力道隨之加大，
厚重且札實的拳頭一拳拳的打在白牙的身上，
可憐的白牙不禁發出一連串哀號、後來更是無力的昏了過去。

在經歷了此事件之後，白牙的內心變得更加的灰暗、孤僻、並充滿了憤怒之情
但牠也了解到了人類的力量有多麼得可怕，並在之後極力的避免反抗人類的旨意。

隨著時間的過去，白牙的身子一天比一天大，身形也一天比一天的敏捷、靈巧，
牠開始去尋找以前欺負過牠的狗群報復。

白牙專挑落單的狗下手，而對方的下場也往往都難逃一死，因此狗群開始集結起來、不在輕易的落單，也漸漸的對牠的身影產了了些許畏懼的心。

在白牙對許多的狗下手之後，便開始被人們所厭惡、憎恨，牠變得人見人厭
從此，牠的身影變得更加的飄忽不定，牠的內心想必是多麼的孤單寂寞...

在經過一番的事情後，一位名叫史密斯的人物注意到了白牙的存在，並產生了覬覦牠的心。

後來，白牙在經過史密斯的一番利誘之後，被Grey Beaver(灰海狸)以酒跟史密斯進行交換。

可憐的白牙因此落入了惡人的手中。

史密斯是一個利慾薰心的小人，他為了自己的私慾將白牙整天關在鐵籠子裡，並對牠施予虐待，企圖把它打造成充斥著憎恨之心的鬥狼並將牠送往不人道的地方跟其他的狗進行生死對決，讓牠跟其他的狗以命相搏，以賺取不法的金錢。

在一次的戰鬥中，白牙遇上了一頭專門戰鬥的鬥牛犬-切洛基，並差點死在牠的口中。

好在，偶然路過的礦業專家威登·司各特和雪橇夫馬特救下並贖買了垂死的白牙，並將牠帶回森林中的小屋靜養療傷。

在新主人用仁慈和愛心照料之下，白牙很快的痊癒了，而牠也對於他產生了信賴感、威登·司各特獲得了白牙的信賴，並對他表現出關愛與絕對的忠誠。

從此，白牙的心終於變得不再黑暗、不再充滿了憎恨與厭惡，取而代之的是愛與喜悅，牠變成了一隻溫順的狼。

在故事末段，威登·司各特在不捨之下決定帶著白牙一同返回他那在遙遠另一端的鄉下老家，並在那和他的家人一同生活。

起初，白牙並不受到他家人的歡迎，就連牧羊犬也極力的排擠並企圖攻擊、傷害牠。
白牙並不是很了解人類的行為，並犯下了幾次嚴重的過錯，雖然對於狼而言是天性但，就人類來講則是充滿了野蠻，這也使得牠在一開始不受到信賴。

但在威登·司各特的苦心教導之下，白牙漸漸的了解在人類的世界什麼是可以做的、什麼是嚴重禁止的。

在一次意外中，威登·司各特在距離家裡有一段距離的地方摔下了馬，而腿也斷了
當下威登·司各特不可能有足夠的力氣爬上馬背或是爬回家裡

好在忠誠的白牙在他的身邊，而威登·司各特則吩咐牠去將他的家人給帶過來拯救他

白牙在回到了家之後，立即去找了威登·司各特的親人並用嘴叼著她的衣服就往外跑去，但是卻被認為是牠發狼瘋了

好在最後白牙還是成功地完成了主人所託付的使命，成功的帶來了救兵，因此拯救了威登·司各特的命。

從此，他們便將白牙冠上了一個響亮的名號-福狼，並跟他們繼續和樂的生活在那裏。

在一次的夜裡，一個受冤望的歹徒逃獄了，他潛入了威登·司各特的家裡並企圖對威登·司各特的法官父親展開報復。

白牙白牙在夜裡看到了潛入的壞人，並為了保護主人而奮不顧身的朝著壞人雌牙裂嘴的撲了過去，在威登·司各特一家聽到聲響而驚醒之後急忙地趕到樓下，但一個怵目驚心的畫面映入他們的眼簾
那個潛入的壞人他的咽喉佈滿著血倒地不起，看來已經死亡了
而蜷縮在一旁的則是白牙
牠無力的蜷縮在那邊，在將牠的身體轉過來之後發現牠身中三槍，血流不止

威登·司各特含著眼淚火速的將白牙送去就醫，白牙的肋骨斷裂並刺入了肺部，牠呼吸困難
獸醫說牠只有萬分之一的存活機率，威登·司各特等人當場傷心地痛哭流涕

最後，看來是上天特別眷顧這一生充滿艱辛的白牙
隨著時間的過去，牠竟然逐漸的痊癒了
原來是因為狼本身即具有很強的回復能力，而身體相較於其他的動物也來的強健

最後，福狼與威登·司各特一家人快樂的繼續生活在一起

-完-


白牙這本書帶有深刻的啟發與寓意，藉由閱讀此書我們可以了解並體悟到非常多的事物
我們可以從書中各個人物的行為舉止，來與現實世界中的人事物相呼應
反映出了許多現實中不為人知的一面

這方面是需要我們來仔細探討的
所謂的人心究竟是...?
此書所表達的寓意是...? :wuffer_arou: 
這大家可以回去慢慢的思考



白牙此書曾翻拍為以下兩部電影:
1、白牙勇士
2、雪地黃金犬

雖內容有做大幅度的修改，但劇情同樣的感人


資料來源:
http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-tw/%E7%99...0%8F%E8%AF%B4)
、書籍與自己


喔~  終於打完了!! (汗...
花了一個多小時來撰寫

希望各位會喜歡這一本書喔!!  :wuffer_laugh: 

以上

----------


## 白拓

哇塞小寂你看得真快OWO
劇情概要寫得很紮實流暢，辛苦你了呢：)
感覺＜野性的呼喚＞與＜白牙＞內容有些許相近
差別在於巴克重回了自然的懷抱，而白牙則是找到了屬於自己的家
相同之處不外乎描寫了人類極端的醜惡及良善，現實社會的黑暗面等
物競天擇的概念更詮釋地淋漓盡致
順帶一提
最近發現本狼爪機內建的閱讀器中有白牙的原文書呢>w<
看了才知道傑克倫敦的文筆非常之好
只是我看得有夠吃力的==

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿寂：

      《白牙》可以嗥是本狼的狼性覺醒之書哪！！！當年本狼就是在國中的圖書館看到管家琪改寫的《白牙》，才讓獸性醒過來的！！！不過也是後來看原著才知道，管家琪將前面的部份刪除了。

      不過，本狼覺得這篇不適合發在泛用作品討論耶。因為《白牙》很明顯不是與獸無關的作品啊。本狼認為這篇應該發在狼群集會岩才對。阿寂要不要在聊天室與友獸聊天時提出來，讓版主獸幫忙移轉呢？ :wuffer_glee: 

      順道一嗥，白牙老大的狼名不是取自《白牙》的主角，而是《銀牙傳說》中的一匹狼唷。

      這個暑假本狼首次嘗試閱讀美文版的小說，誠品書店的150元，是《白牙》和《野性的呼喚》合訂本！！！現在本狼194頁讀到71頁，白牙和巴克不屈不撓的精神是本狼在遭逢打擊和來自人類的壓力時的最大助力！！！

----------


## 龍金

白牙是我看的第一本動物文學
也是我最喜歡的小說
記得第一次看白牙時是我小學三四年級的時候
也是那個時候對狼開始感興趣
後來在小五時又看到了"野性的呼喚"
這幾乎就是我崛起的時候了((?
當我看到最後 巴克融入狼群
我懷疑我是不是也是還沒回狼群的一員呢?
但如果沒有看白牙
野性的呼喚也不會給我最後的省思
所以我認為這兩本都是我的啟蒙書OWO/

----------


## 嵐羽 幻月

白牙和野性的呼喚是我對動物文學的啟蒙書呢！
在中國有一個作家叫『沈石溪』他也有寫動物文學哦！
個人推薦作品：狼王夢，雪豹的眼淚，金雕等………
大家可以去看看哦 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## 雪麒

傑克·倫敦和沈石溪都是十分有名的動物小說作家呢～
前者的《野性的呼喚》、《白牙》，後者的《狼王夢》等，都是十分膾炙人口的作品～
如果有沒有看過的，不妨在寒假買來或借來看看哦～
想起之前去美國的時候在Harward Book Store買過一本英文原版的《The Call of The Wild》作紀念，不過現在被同學借走了XD

作為維基編輯順便給自己寫的幾篇動物小說條目打打廣告吧～小心劇透哦～
《白牙》： http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%99%...0%8F%E8%AF%B4)
《狼王夢》： http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%8B%...8E%8B%E6%A2%A6
《雪豹的眼淚》； http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E9%9B%...9C%BC%E6%B3%AA

----------

